# Schriften gleichzeitig ändern?



## Gabi (25. Juni 2003)

Hi,

ich habe 5 Textebenen mit jeweils dem selben Font erstellt.
Wenn ich jetzt aber eine andere Schriftart haben möchte, muss
ich immer alle Ebenen einzeln selektieren und die Schrift dann
ändern. 

Gibt es bei Photoshop eine Möglichkeit, dass man bei allen Ebenen
gleichzeitig die Schrift ändern kann?

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## staTIX (25. Juni 2003)

also meines wissens kannst du das nur über *actions* lösen.
allerdings musst du das dann halt einmal für deinen fall erzeugen und dann kannst du es immer benutzen.


----------



## Gabi (25. Juni 2003)

vielen dank für deine antwort, staTIX!

hmm .... dann wirds schwierig. denn ich weiss
nicht wie man das richtig macht.

na mal sehen ... ansonsten muss ich mir halt doch die
arbeit machen. 

LG
Gabi


----------



## staTIX (25. Juni 2003)

das ist ansich nicht schwierig.
du findest die actions in dem fenster wo auch die history zu finden ist. da klickst du unten auf das "dokument" (create new action).
du wirst nach einem namen und dem ganzen schnickschnack aussen rum gefragt und siehst dass 3 icons weiter rechts ein roter aufname knopf leuchtet, aber jetzt wird jeder klick den du mit der maus machst aufgezeichnet. erledige deine schritte die du normal machen würdest und beende mit deine action mit der stopp taste.

am ende kannst du die einzelnen schritte von deiner action nochmal ansehen und so verändern dass du z.b. davor ne schrift oder so wählen kannst!

klingt mega viel ist es aber eigentlich nicht. ich drück dir die daumen


----------



## nanda (25. Juni 2003)

- aktiviere eine Text-Ebene
- verknüpfe die anderen Text-Ebenen, bei denen die Schriftart geändert werden soll (Kettensymbol in der Ebenen-Palette)
- "Shift" drücken und dabei die Schriftart (oder auch Größe und Farbe) ändern

Fertig.


----------



## BSE Royal (25. Juni 2003)

Hallo Gabi!

Da gibts einen kleinen aber feinen Trick!

Du verkettest die ganzen Textebenen.
Anschliessend öffnest du die Zeichenpalette (Fenster:Zeichen)und wählst dann bei gedrückter SHIFT-Taste die Schriftart aus dem Drop-Down-Menü!

Wenn du die Schriftgröße, Laufweite etc. ändern willst, gehts fast genauso. Erst den gewünschten Wert eingeben und dann bei gedrückter Shift-Taste mit Enter (am Ziffernblock!!!) bestätigen!

Gruß, BSE!

/edit: da war wer schneller!


----------



## nanda (25. Juni 2003)

@ *B*ovine *S*pongiforme *E*ncephalopathie Royal

Besser zwei als keiner. Ich bin nur durch Zufall darauf gekommen. Woher hast Du den Tip?


----------



## BSE Royal (25. Juni 2003)

Gute Frage, weiss garnimmer so genau. Glaube das war vor 2 Jahren auf der CANCOM Open House, dass mir das so ein Grafiker gesagt hat...


----------



## Gabi (25. Juni 2003)

---------------------------------------
BSE Royal: /edit: da war wer schneller! 
---------------------------------------

das macht doch überhaupt nix! ich freu mich über jede antwort!!

super, das funktioniert ja! ;-)

ich möcht mich bei euch allen recht herzlich für eure antworten
bedanken!!


ganz liebe grüße
Gabi


----------



## nanda (25. Juni 2003)

@BSE
Zwischen "etwas hören" und "im Kopf behalten" ist bei mir unglücklicherweise meist ein himmelweiter Unterschied.

Deshalb greife ich auch gern auf die hotkey-Liste und die Photoshop-Tips von morris zurück. Wirklich für (fast) jeden PS-User zu empfehlen.

Zwischenzeitlich hat sich ja auch Gabi gemeldet. Wie ich sehe, wieder eine Frau glücklich gemacht. Manchmal geht es schneller als man denkt.


----------

